
Flipping Web Fixer-Uppers - imp
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2006/06/01/8378486/index.htm?postversion=2006060100
======
run4yourlives
This is pretty interesting. Of course, the big risk here is that "flipping"
anything is entirely dependent on a hot market - like we have right now with
web apps.

Should that market turn, you won't be able to flip as successfully as you
could right now. Sounds like a great idea to raise funding, finance a large
purchase, etc. etc.

